# ||| EOI Invitations Eagerly Awaited for April 24, 2015 |||



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Starting this thread for individuals who are *Eagerly Awaiting EOI Invitation on April 24, 2015*.

Kindly join in!!!


Regards,
Jeetendra


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Count me in 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skilled - Subclass 189 , External auditor 221213


05/04/2015 - EOI Submitted 60 points


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi Laxie,

If possible please share your details LIKE Points, Subclass, etc.


Regards,
Jeetendra




Laxie said:


> Count me in


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Skilled - Subclass 189 , External auditor 221213

23/05/2014 - IELTS (L-8.5, R-8, W-7.5, S-7, Overall 8.0)
16/10/2014 - ICAA Outcome Positive
07/10/2014 - Partner's ACS Positive outcome for ICT Business Analyst
04/12/2014 - Partner's IELTS 7.0 Overall
05/04/2015 - Submitted EOI for 189 visa, total score: 60 including 5 partner skills points


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello,

I am also in. 

EOI submitted on 8th April, 2015 with 60 points

Age: 30 points
education: 15 points
work experience: 5points
PTE Academic: 10 points (L-84,S-85,W-77,R-67)

Thanks
Uday Kiran


----------



## Emanuele83 (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm in too.

EOI submitted 13th March, 2613, 60 points.


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm in too. EOI filed on 1st April with 60 points (261313), looks like my chance of receiving the invite before july is too slim


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

Emanuele83 said:


> I'm in too.
> 
> EOI submitted 13th March, 2613, 60 points.


Emanuele83 you shall surely receive the invite on the 24th


----------



## vutrung91 (Apr 10, 2015)

Ladies and gents,

I submitted my EOI on 25 Mar with 60 points for Accountant. Would u guys pls shed some light on my chance to get the invite for this round?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Laxie said:


> Skilled - Subclass 189 , External auditor 221213
> 
> 23/05/2014 - IELTS (L-8.5, R-8, W-7.5, S-7, Overall 8.0)
> 16/10/2014 - ICAA Outcome Positive
> ...


Why are you counting overall score for IELTS?
Minimum score is seen for IELTS based points in your case. 
And minimum 6 is required for your partner.


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

superm said:


> Why are you counting overall score for IELTS?
> Minimum score is seen for IELTS based points in your case.
> And minimum 6 is required for your partner.



Hi,
My spouse got IELTS as follow: L-6.5, R-8, W-6.5, S- 7 , so he passed the requirement of competent English for me to claim 5 points


----------



## Saloni bahri (Apr 10, 2015)

Hello everybody
I m new to this forum and i have a query that i lodged 489 family sponsor with60 points in 263111 can anyone guide when i am able to get invite


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Saloni bahri said:


> Hello everybody
> I m new to this forum and i have a query that i lodged 489 family sponsor with60 points in 263111 can anyone guide when i am able to get invite


When did you lodge the EOI?


----------



## krishibsk (Apr 10, 2015)

I submitted EOI on 29th March with 60 points. Very much worried now.


----------



## lanpham (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi guys,

Im new to this forum (just found out about it this morning through a friend). I just had a quick question about application procedure for 190. I submitted EOI on 26 March and i just missed this invitation round today (10 April). I got 55 points so far excluding the 5 points automatically added when you lodge EOI. However, one of my friends told me that apart from lodging EOI on the government website, I also need to do something else with NSW state government as well but she wasnt sure as she did it with her agent. 

I would be really appreciated if one of those experts on this forum could give me an answer. Im a bit worried that there is something more needs to be done besides just sitting around waiting for the invitation.

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Correct me if I am wrong here: but from what I know, under the new rules, if you have chosen 190 and NSW state in your EOI, you don't have to do anything else. Just wait for NSW to pickup your application and contact you.


----------



## Saloni bahri (Apr 10, 2015)

I lodged today


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I applied for the EOI on 23 March 2015 with 60 points for occupation 2613. I haven't received any invitation email so far. Could you please advise if it would be possible to receive an email in the next 2 to 3 days? 

If not, then how positively should I expect to get an invitation in the next EOI round i.e. 24 April.

Please help. Thank you.


----------



## Emanuele83 (Apr 1, 2015)

goodtimes said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I applied for the EOI on 23 March 2015 with 60 points for occupation 2613. I haven't received any invitation email so far. Could you please advise if it would be possible to receive an email in the next 2 to 3 days?
> 
> ...


Invitations are sent right away after the midnight of every round day. So no, you won't receive any invitation in the next days.

About the next round, you are really borderline in my mind. For the last round the cut-off date has moved by 12 days (it's not official though) and you are 11 days after that.

So it's really hard to guess your situation.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Considering whats posted in this Forum, you are unlikely to get invite in the Current April 10th, 2015 round.

Just wait until Monday/Tuesday, by then IMMI website should be updated with this rounds results.

Going by the posts in this forum and results trend, you are hanging by the thread.

Hope you get lucky and get invited in April 24th, 2015 round. :fingerscrossed:


Regards,
Jeetendra




goodtimes said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I applied for the EOI on 23 March 2015 with 60 points for occupation 2613. I haven't received any invitation email so far. Could you please advise if it would be possible to receive an email in the next 2 to 3 days?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Anticipating Invite in April 24th, 2015 round!*

Individuals who are anticipating invitation in April 24th, 2015 round kindly plug-in to this thread.

_*Others who are already in ignore._

Regards,
Jeetendra


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

Skilled - Subclass 190 | Engineering Technologist - 233914

Aug 2014 - Engineers Australia Skills Assessment Application Submitted
08/01/2015 - ACS Outcome Positive
27/03/2015 - ILETS Results (L-9, R-8.5, W-7.0, S-7 | Overall - 8)
28/03/2015 - EOI Submitted 60 points with NSW as preference.

Next Steps
XX/06/2015 - Invite |:fingerscrossed:
XX/06/2015 - Application submitted
XX/06/2015 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded:fingerscrossed:
XX/08/2015 - Visa Grant:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vineet85_05 (Apr 11, 2015)

*Chances for 65 points*

Hi Guys,
I have just updated my EOI with 65 points. 
Skilled subclass 189 : noc 261313 Software Engineer.
What are the chances to get ITA on 24th April? and what are further steps?

Thanks 
Vineet

------- Timeline ---------
20 Sep'14 : IELTS : LRSW 8, 6.5, 6.5, 6
21 Nov'14 : ACS approved
01 Dec'14 : EOI submitted for subclass 189 and 190
28 Mar'15 : IELTS : LRSW 8.5, 8, 7, 7
11 Apr'15 : EOI updated with 65 points in subclass 189 and removed 190


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*IMMI website isn't updated with 10 APRIL 2015 invitation round results.*


Hope they update it by EOD tomorrow.


Regards,
Jeetendra


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You should definitely get invite on 23th April 2015 @ 19:30 hrs IST.

Just ensure that the points that you have claimed are insync with the ACS letter.
Rest should be a cake walk for you.


Regards,
Jeetendra




vineet85_05 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have just updated my EOI with 65 points.
> Skilled subclass 189 : noc 261313 Software Engineer.
> What are the chances to get ITA on 24th April? and what are further steps?
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Count Down Begins!!!*


10 Days to go for 24th April 2014 invitation round results!!!


Regards,
Jeetendra


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Awaiting call on 24th.
Points: earlier 60 but updated test results and luckily new score pulled it to 70 on 10th April.

Fingers crossed.

Regards.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You should definitely get invite on 23th April 2015 @ 19:30 hrs IST.


Regards,
Jeetendra



prforoz said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Awaiting call on 24th.
> Points: earlier 60 but updated test results and luckily new score pulled it to 70 on 10th April.
> ...


----------



## lanecwe (Jul 7, 2014)

60 points for 261313 submitted on 20th March. Hope I can receive the invitation next round before occupation ceiling cutoff.


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

I'm also in!! Details in my signature!


----------



## vineet85_05 (Apr 11, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> You should definitely get invite on 23th April 2015 @ 19:30 hrs IST.
> 
> Just ensure that the points that you have claimed are insync with the ACS letter.
> Rest should be a cake walk for you.
> ...


Thanks Jeetendra, 
Actually ACS deducted 2 years from my professional experience, i.e. Actual Experience=7 yrs, but after deduction it became 5 years. 
But I didn't find any option in Skillselect to deduct my experience. I have written 7 years experience in SkillSelect.
Is it fine?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Can you please share the break-up of your points?


_The following employment after *September 2007(Month Year)* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code._

Sentence similar to the above one should have been mentioned in your ACS outcome letter.

Example:

Assume you have worked for 3 companies.
Comp 1 - From JAN 2005 To Nov 2006
Comp 2 - From Dec 2006 To Feb 2008
Comp 3 - From Feb 2008 To Till Date

Here you have to split and enter the employment for Comp 2 as follows in EOI:-
Comp 2 - From Dec 2006 To Sep 2007
Comp 2 - From Oct 2007 To Feb 2008

*NOW YOUR experience stands as follows for submitting in EOI:-*
Comp 1 - From JAN 2005 To Nov 2006
Comp 2 - From Dec 2006 To Sep 2007
Comp 2 - From Oct 2007 To Feb 2008
Comp 3 - From Feb 2008 To Till Date

So for the following QUESTION for ALL your experience prior to and including SEP 2007 you should answer "NO" for experience from Oct 2007 on-wards answer as "YES"

While submitting EOI, at the time of adding your employment, you would be asked the following question for each of your experience. Here you would have to answer "No"
*i.e. *
*QUES in EOI*>> Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?
*ANS*>> You should select "No" here, from the drop down.



Regards,
Jeetendra




vineet85_05 said:


> Thanks Jeetendra,
> Actually ACS deducted 2 years from my professional experience, i.e. Actual Experience=7 yrs, but after deduction it became 5 years.
> But I didn't find any option in Skillselect to deduct my experience. I have written 7 years experience in SkillSelect.
> Is it fine?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just wait until Tuesday/Wednesday, by then IMMI website should be updated with results of April 10th, 2015 invitation round

*Going by the posts in other threads and results trend, you are most likely to be invited.*

Hope you get lucky and get invited in April 24th, 2015 round.


Regards,
Jeetendra




lanecwe said:


> 60 points for 261313 submitted on 20th March. Hope I can receive the invitation next round before occupation ceiling cutoff.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

vineet85_05 said:


> Thanks Jeetendra,
> Actually ACS deducted 2 years from my professional experience, i.e. Actual Experience=7 yrs, but after deduction it became 5 years.
> But I didn't find any option in Skillselect to deduct my experience. I have written 7 years experience in SkillSelect.
> Is it fine?


It should be fine for you since 5 or 7 years- both carry the same points. But, still, to be on the safer side, better edit your EOI and update the experience as follows:

When adding experience, there is an option in the drop-down to choose the employment as not-relevant to your occupation. Chose this not-relevant option for the first 2 years and the other (relevant) option for the rest of the (5) years.

For other readers who might end up overclaiming points because of not mentioning the correct points breakup, the answer is: *No*. It is not fine. This would be treated as a case of over claiming the points. Be careful. Read this: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nt-subclass-189-visa-refused-help-needed.html

In summary, you should ensure that you claim EOI points only from ACS assessed "skilled" experience (and not your actual real-life work experience).


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Kindly read my above reply. It is a very detailed reply.

It will clear your concerns.

Regards,
Jeetendra




vineet85_05 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Actually the first 2 years are deducted to meet 'Skill Level Requirement Met Date' and these two years are used to meet the suitability criteria. And the Remaining 5 yrs are considered as the Skilled employment.
> But in case of SkillSelect, There's no such option, Rather it only has the option for 'relevant' or 'not relevant' experience.
> Do you think, I should mark these two yrs as 'not relevant', although they're relevant but deducted by ACS?
> ...


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi ,

I have 7 years 10 months India Experience and 9 months australia experience as per ACS results.

Can i claim 15 pts for both the experience. EOI application isn't accepting me to provide 15 points.

Please help


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You have shared very limited information.

What's mentioned in your ACS outcome letter?

What is your points break up with Visa Subclass details and occupation?


Regards,
Jeetendra




Ramsp said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have 7 years 10 months India Experience and 9 months australia experience .
> 
> ...


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks for reply.

As i said , In my ACS letter, they considered 7 years 10 months( out of 9 years 10 months) india experice and 9 months of Australia experience.

I am getting 55 points if it provides 10 points for exp.

Age : 30
Education: 15
Exp:10 (I am expecting 15 here)


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Read this thread in detail. It would answer your query.

I have already explained this in detail earlier today.

Regards,
Jeetendra



Ramsp said:


> As i said , In my ACS letter, they considered 7 years 10 months( out of 9 years 10 months) india experice and 9 months of Australia experience.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

i cann't see the link for the thread.Please provide me once again.

Mine is typical example ,which has more than 8 years of exp,but few months from Australia and less than 8 years from out of Australia.
It would be great if you could help to provide me some light over this.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Use this information to input your experience.
Also for claiming points for Australian experience you MUST have at-least 1 year of Aussie experience. I also had similar issue.



Here you go!!!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/720082-eoi-invitations-eagerly-awaited-april-24-2015-a-4.html#post6907722




Ramsp said:


> i cann't see the link for the thread.Please provide me once again.


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

I am here

EOI submitted on 30th march 2015
Code-312212
Points-60
for-PR 189


----------



## TanuPatel (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi Guys,
EOI submitted on 12th April with 65 points. 
Category 2631
PR 189


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*09 Days to go* for 24th April 2014 invitation round results!!!


Regards,
Jeetendra


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

and still the SkillSelect Pages of immi.gov.au are not updated with the results of 10 April invitation round... hopefully by EOD today or tomorrow (current invitation round being shown as that of 27 March)...


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi Jeetendra ,

I launched EOI for Victoria state ON 07/04/2015 and submitted the state nomination form on 10th.

Till date there is no acknowledgement from the State.Did you receive an email from the state or did you find the acknowledgement in your EOI?

Could you please throw some light on this.




Jeeten#80 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Starting this thread for individuals who are *Eagerly Awaiting EOI Invitation on April 24, 2015*.
> 
> ...


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

9 days for invitation of what subclass 190 or 189?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Probably by EOD today it should be updated.

Would have to check @ 19:30 hrs today.

Regards,
Jeetendra



goodtimes said:


> and still the SkillSelect Pages of immi.gov.au are not updated with the results of 10 April invitation round... hopefully by EOD today or tomorrow (current invitation round being shown as that of 27 March)...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi,

Have seen your signature and it indicates that you are applying for SS for NSW and VIC.

By what I know is that States are more focused on individuals who show interest of living and working in their state and not those who apply for 2 states and wait for one of them to select their application.

But now that you have already applied for those states, no point in discussing.

***************************

I see that you have submitted your VIC SS application on 10th April 2015 a FRIDAY. 
I think by end of this week you would be receiving the acknowledgement email with your reference number in it.

After that just wait and watch for 12 weeks for the outcome.

All The Best!!!


Regards,
Jeetendra







Ajith said:


> Hi Jeetendra ,
> 
> I launched EOI for Victoria state ON 07/04/2015 and submitted the state nomination form on 10th.
> 
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

^^Jeetu is right. States are not interested in applicants who look at 190 as just an option to gain 5 points. You have to choose a specific state to show that you are keen on living and working in that state.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Today only the "Last modified" at the bottom of the page changed from 09 April to 14 April (todays date) on the skillselect website. Numbers haven't changed though. Seems that we should expect an update on the numbers soon... either today or early tomorrow morning :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

This indicates that by 19:30 hrs today, ALL details would be updated. :fingerscrossed:

Regards,
Jeetendra






KeeDa said:


> Today only the "Last modified" at the bottom of the page changed from 09 April to 14 April (todays date) on the skillselect website. Numbers haven't changed though. Seems that we should expect an update on the numbers soon... either today or early tomorrow morning :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Jeet for your quick update on this .




Jeeten#80 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have seen your signature and it indicates that you are applying for SS for NSW and VIC.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

No issues.

You are Welcome!




Ajith said:


> Thanks Jeet for your quick update on this .


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

For ALL sub-classes.

Regards,
Jeetendra





janidhimant said:


> 9 days for invitation of what subclass 190 or 189?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IMMI website not yet updated with April 10th, 2015 invitation round results.

Regards,
Jeetendra



Jeeten#80 said:


> This indicates that by 19:30 hrs today, ALL details would be updated. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards,
> Jeetendra


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> For ALL sub-classes.
> 
> Regards,
> Jeetendra


No. Invitation rounds are only for 189 and 489. One can get an invite for 190 at anytime independent of these EOI rounds and independent of the occupation ceilings.


----------



## Emanuele83 (Apr 1, 2015)

IMMI website has been updated SkillSelect results 10 April 2015 invitation round results

I'm not sure about this line
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	60	10 April 2015 12.11am

I guess it means that the date of effect is for >60 points.

Anyway the cut-off date is 12th March as expected and the ceiling is 268 left!


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

The site is updated.


----------



## aks.amitsahu (Dec 15, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> ^^Jeetu is right. States are not interested in applicants who look at 190 as just an option to gain 5 points. You have to choose a specific state to show that you are keen on living and working in that state.


Hi I had submitted EOI for both 189 & 190 under 263111 ( Computer Network & System Engineers ) . Now I got the invitaion for subclass 190 , however I see very good chance for getting invitation under 189 as well, as there are still 600 odd left under my skillset . I am confused , whether to wait or go ahead with 190 , as this will expire in 14 days if I don't submit my application .

Please suggest .

Cheers
Amit


----------



## Emanuele83 (Apr 1, 2015)

zaara khan said:


> Emanuele : u also submitted ur eoi on 13 march write? Have u received any invite yet? Coz ur occupation datd of effect also shown until april 10 2015, please clear me about this website info.


I think that date of effect refers to >65 points. There is no way they invited 60 points until 10th April.

As you can see at the top of that page, the cut-off date is 12th March as expected.


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

Emanuele83 said:


> I think that date of effect refers to >65 points. There is no way they invited 60 points until 10th April.
> 
> As you can see at the top of that page, the cut-off date is 12th March as expected.


Does this imply that no one with 60 points actually got an invite in that subgroup (accountants and software)?


----------



## Emanuele83 (Apr 1, 2015)

prforoz said:


> Does this imply that no one with 60 points actually got an invite in that subgroup (accountants and software)?


No it doesn't. The cut-off is 60 points and from the forum we also know that people with 60 points got invited.

So it can be as I said or they just mistaken and they wrote cut-off 60 points, but the date of effect is referred to a 65 (or 70 or whatever)


----------



## aashishnarainsingh (Apr 13, 2015)

I am in.

Submitted on 13th March


Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)
2335: Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers

13/01/2015 - Submitted skills assessment to Engineers Australia
10/03/2015 - Engineers Australia Outcome Positive
02/10/2014 - IELTS (L8 R9 W6.5 S7.5 - Overall 7.5)
13/03/2015 - EOI Submitted with 60 points


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

The next invitation round is on 24th April, need to see what happens then.

I feel i will miss this years boat/bus by a few days. Hard luck!!


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

Fellas.....The 10th April results are published in the website :-










Cutoff is till 12-Mar-15 for the 60 pointers! Which means *12 days* from the last cut off date (28 Feb)

I have submitted for 261313 (Software Engineer) 60 points on 26th March.

Occupation Ceilings for 2613 :-

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	5005	4737

Which means 268 invitations left.

Chances for me:-

(no. of 60 pointers from 13-26 Mar) + (no. of >60 from 11-23 Apr) <= 268

It is not impossible I must say, last cut off date for 60 pointers was 12 days, this time 14 day cutoff will get me an invite.

Cheers,
sdcard


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

When did you submit your EOI?

All applicants who have submitted EOI on or before 12 March 2015
4.52pm have received their invitations for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) having 60 points.

You won't receive any invitation for the next 14 days, so you would miss the April 24th, 2015 round and by then if ALL you the positions are taken you would be left with nothing. BUT this seems unlikely.

So based on your EOI submission date you would have to take a calculated risk.

Regards,
Jeetendra




aks.amitsahu said:


> Hi I had submitted EOI for both 189 & 190 under 263111 ( Computer Network & System Engineers ) . Now I got the invitaion for subclass 190 , however I see very good chance for getting invitation under 189 as well, as there are still 600 odd left under my skillset . I am confused , whether to wait or go ahead with 190 , as this will expire in 14 days if I don't submit my application .
> 
> Please suggest .
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

So logically its for ALL Sub-classes.

Technically its specifically for 189 and 489. 

Regards,
Jeetendra




KeeDa said:


> No. Invitation rounds are only for 189 and 489. One can get an invite for 190 at anytime independent of these EOI rounds and independent of the occupation ceilings.


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

sdcard said:


> Fellas.....The 10th April results are published in the website :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi SDcard,

Again we are back in our small and risky boat 
My EOI date of effect is 28th March, as you rightly pointed out its not impossible to get an invite, anyways we will know in another 9 days. Until then :fingerscrossed:

Cheers and all the best for the next round!!


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> When did you submit your EOI?
> 
> All applicants who have submitted EOI on or before 12 March 2015
> 4.52pm have received their invitations for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) having 60 points.
> ...


Not sure what you said is correct because what he received is just an invite from NSW to fill the online application form and submit the proofs along with AUD 300 fee, but not the invitation to lodge the 190 visa. I'm certain that his EOI status in skill select shows "submitted" and not "suspended", meaning that he can still expect to get the 189 invite on 24th April.

I also received the invite from NSW to submit the online application today and my EOI status is still "submitted".


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

Emanuele83 said:


> I think that date of effect refers to >65 points. There is no way they invited 60 points until 10th April.
> 
> As you can see at the top of that page, the cut-off date is 12th March as expected.


Indeed, the cut-off date is 12th March and not 10th April. There was an error which has now been corrected on immi.gov.au website. SkillSelect results 10 April 2015 invitation round results


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes you are correct, the following statement was incorrect..my bad.

""_You won't receive any invitation for the next 14 days, so you would miss the April 24th, 2015 round and by then if ALL you the positions are taken you would be left with nothing. BUT this seems unlikely._""


Regards,
Jeetendra




Varunmalhotra24 said:


> Not sure what you said is correct because what he received is just an invite from NSW to fill the online application form and submit the proofs along with AUD 300 fee, but not the invitation to lodge the 190 visa. I'm certain that his EOI status in skill select shows "submitted" and not "suspended", meaning that he can still expect to get the 189 invite on 24th April.
> 
> I also received the invite from NSW to submit the online application today and my EOI status is still "submitted".


----------



## chasaran (Jan 24, 2015)

I am in too.

Category : 261313 (SW Engineer)
EOI Submitted : 7-Apr-2015 with 60 points


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have seen your post in another forum....

Chances of Invite in April 24th, 2015 round is very remote, both of us are in the same boat....

For us to get an invite, the *Visa date of effect* has to move for about 25-27 days...which is next to impossible...

But miracles do happen  ...don't keep any hopes!!!

Regards,
Jeetendra



chasaran said:


> I am in too.
> 
> Category : 261313 (SW Engineer)
> EOI Submitted : 7-Apr-2015 with 60 points


----------



## chasaran (Jan 24, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Have seen your post in another forum....
> 
> Chances of Invite in April 24th, 2015 round is very remote, both of us are in the same boat....
> 
> ...


Hi Jeetendra, 
Looks like ours will be in next year (July), by the time >60 points holders will be more.
Do you have any information about next year immigration rule? Any changes?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Rule changes if any would be communicated by IMMI department in July 2015 or may be in late June 2015.

Common man isn't aware of the rule changes until they are published.

Regards,
Jeetendra



chasaran said:


> Hi Jeetendra,
> Looks like ours will be in next year (July), by the time >60 points holders will be more.
> Do you have any information about next year immigration rule? Any changes?


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

hi friends,


from all the posts here, i have got few questions.

I submitted my EOI on 30/3/15 with 60 points for 189 ( job code 312212, ceiling 1000/60 till date.)

asper the current cutoff, they are progressing by 12 days, that means for 24th april round, statistically till 24th march will be covered.

now my question is, 

the system will be flushed in july, but before that we have got May and June in our hands. wont we get an invi during these months?

many of the frnds are saying like, missing the 24th april deadline, may land them to "post-july" section, why is it so? when we have got may and june with us?

apart from 24th july, we have got, 2 invis in may and 2 in june

thats 4 more, so why we are getting hopeless? or is there any probable risk figure out there?


frnds please shed some light

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Missing 24th Dealine is critical for people with Job Code where the quota is about to exhaust.

LIKE Software Engineer - 261313

For other job codes where the quota is sufficient then they have opportunity until 2nd round of June 2015.

Regards,
Jeetendra



endlessmoor said:


> hi friends,
> 
> 
> from all the posts here, i have got few questions.
> ...


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

thank you very much for the clarification my friend


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

No worries...

Hope you are invited before July 2015!

Regards,
Jeetendra



endlessmoor said:


> thank you very much for the clarification my friend


----------



## tejas_gokhale01 (Jul 29, 2012)

I assume with my application of 13/04 of 70 points for 261312 I have no chance of getting invite on 24th.

I also assume my EOI will be considered in July automatically. Is that correct?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

With 70 points you should get an invite in April 24th, 2015 round for sure.

Your application will be selected first, as compared to others who have 65 or less points but have submitted prior to you. Priority is given to more points and then even if 2 applicants are tied then EOI submission date matters.

Don't worry and start preparing the documentation for Visa.

Regards,
Jeetendra




tejas_gokhale01 said:


> I assume with my application of 13/04 of 70 points for 261312 I have no chance of getting invite on 24th.
> 
> I also assume my EOI will be considered in July automatically. Is that correct?


----------



## illyen (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey guys! I have submitted my EOI 9/4 with 65 points and I got the invite on 10/4.

I have a question though... i do not have a credit card to pay the application fee. Is it possible to use my brother 's credit card even though he is not included in the invitation? I have searched everywhere but I cant find an answer. 
Does anyone here know something about the above?? Thanks in advance...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

It doesn't matter whose Credit card you are using, unless its illegal.

Go ahead with your Brothers Credit Card.

Regards,
Jeetendra




illyen said:


> Hey guys! I have submitted my EOI 9/4 with 65 points and I got the invite on 10/4.
> 
> I have a question though... i do not have a credit card to pay the application fee. Is it possible to use my brother 's credit card even though he is not included in the invitation? I have searched everywhere but I cant find an answer.
> Does anyone here know something about the above?? Thanks in advance...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

illyen said:


> Hey guys! I have submitted my EOI 9/4 with 65 points and I got the invite on 10/4.
> 
> I have a question though... i do not have a credit card to pay the application fee. Is it possible to use my brother 's credit card even though he is not included in the invitation? I have searched everywhere but I cant find an answer.
> Does anyone here know something about the above?? Thanks in advance...


Yes, you can use anyone's card to pay. The payment for your application matters, and not the account holder. If you are from India, then there are better (cheaper) ways to pay using travel currency card. Ref: www.expatforum.com/expats/australia...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

zaara khan said:


> For accountants date of effect is 10 april 2015, what it means if anyone knows, coz i submit eoi on march 17, but has not recieved any invite yet. Do they update wrong date , coz as per forum members, invites only issued until march 12-2015, please answer me, im bit worried and thinking whether i submitted my eoi successfully or not, anyone who Got invitation for accountant after 12 march, pls let us know. Thanks


Zaara,
They have updated/ corrected the results page from 10.April back to 12.March.


----------



## tejas_gokhale01 (Jul 29, 2012)

What's the logic of pro-rating? For 2613 there were 1000 invites remaining out of which 732 seem to have been utilized on 10th. What formula do they use?


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

Gaut said:


> Hi SDcard,
> 
> Again we are back in our small and risky boat
> My EOI date of effect is 28th March, as you rightly pointed out its not impossible to get an invite, anyways we will know in another 9 days. Until then :fingerscrossed:
> ...


Yes mate..our boat has not sunk yet... 

Eagerly waiting for 24th April round, there is a definite chance for us, we need to pray may be that not many 65 and above pointers arrive (they are like pirates for us), the final round of the FY either they invite us :welcome: or else they shut the doors and the boat remains floating till next FY :closed_2:

All the best to you too 

Regards
SD Card


----------



## illyen (Feb 5, 2015)

Jeeden and Keeda thank you so much for the prompt reply! Wish you all the best..!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Not a problem.
Thanks!

All The Best to You Too!!!

Regards,
Jeetendra



illyen said:


> Jeeden and Keeda thank you so much for the prompt reply! Wish you all the best..!


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi all,
I have submitted EIO on 15th April... and after reading all of your comments really worried. Applied for 261313 and have got 60 points only.....
Hope to get good news soon... I have got a doubt. so now if we dont get any eoi accepted before 24 then will that mean we have to wait till july ? or we can receive it anytime after 24th as well...pls clarify.

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You will have to wait until July 2015 as this years quota would exhaust most probably on March 24th, 2015.

Also I have submitted my EOI on April 5th, 2015 and I'm not hopeful either.

Regards,
Jeetendra



geets said:


> Hi all,
> I have submitted EIO on 15th April... and after reading all of your comments really worried. Applied for 261313 and have got 60 points only.....
> Hope to get good news soon... I have got a doubt. so now if we dont get any eoi accepted before 24 then will that mean we have to wait till july ? or we can receive it anytime after 24th as well...pls clarify.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Count me in. Ilets 7 each. Eoi submitted on 27 march with 60. Can i get invite under 261311


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

For 261313 - there are only 268 positions left out of the total quota of 5005 (4737 already invited this FY).

There many people already ahead of us.

I would suggest you to read the IMMI website and understand the process.

Regards,
Jeetendra



geets said:


> oh okiee,, but cud pls explain what do you mean by "this years quota would exhaust most probably on March 24th, 2015".. i mean people are getting eoi acceptance now also. my understanding says that if we get eoi invitation then we just need to pay the visa fees for the grant. therefore if i get the eoi invite on 24th April then I will pay the visa fees and then would wait for the grant thats all..... please advise if am thinking wrong..


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

HI all,

I have submitted EOI for 189 with 60 points for 261313 software engineer on 15th April 2015. I guess I have very slim chances as only 268 slots left for this FY. 

Please let me know these 268 slots are only for 189 visa or also includes 190 visa?

If I go with 190 visa (NSW) my DIBP points would be 70 as I get 10 points extra from NSW SS and partner skils(as the partners occupation is in CSOL list on not on SOL). 

Please suggest me which one to choose 189 or 190


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Mike,

If you are comfortable with 190 restrictions, then I would suggest you go with that.
There are no ceilings for 190.
If your partner has been successfully (positively) assessed as skilled in that occupation in CSOL, and if your occupation is also on CSOL (note: CSOL, and *not* SOL), and if your partner has Competent English, then you can apply for 190 with partner skills.


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> Mike,
> 
> If you are comfortable with 190 restrictions, then I would suggest you go with that.
> There are no ceilings for 190.
> If your partner has been successfully (positively) assessed as skilled in that occupation in CSOL, and if your occupation is also on CSOL (note: CSOL, and *not* SOL), and if your partner has Competent English, then you can apply for 190 with partner skills.


HI KeeDa,

Thank you for your reply. Yes the skill assessment and IELTS were done for my partner and both the occupations are there in CSOL. I am prefering for 189 visa as there will not be any restrictions. But considering the slots 268 for Software Engineer 261313 I am looking for the alternative 190. 

Could you please tell me the chances for 189 with 60 points and EOI submitted date : 15th April 2015? If I have chance for 189 then i will ignore the option of 190

Is there any google spreadsheet maintaining the list of applicants who are waiting for April invitation round with 60 points under 2613 So that we can have an idea where we stand for this 24th April round??


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Mike,

Going by past experience, chances are next to impossible for you with 189.
I believe applicants from the backlog (13-March onwards) themselves would be 268+. Add to this any new applicants with 65+ points. However, with no information available publicly to us, we can never be sure about it.
There isn't any spreadsheet to track applicants. There used to be one, but only by (and for) members from this forum. Lately, nobody is tracking even that list. Everybody from that period has moved on to either visa filing stage or have received the grant. It is up to new newer members like you now to take such initiative and start a list to track things. But, with such a google-shared spreadsheet, in the past, every other day someone would mess it up (sort it or filter it or inadvertently delete data), and so there were also talks about building a dedicated website to track timelines: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/669794-visa-tracker-link-faqs.html

Long back (about half a decade ago), there used to be aussietimelines [dot] com but that has been closed permanently. A snapshot can be seen here: aussietimeline.com | Australian Visa Application Timeline Tracker


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

189 for Current FY for you is out of question.
So this leaves you with 190.
Also 190 restrictions are only for first 2 years and there are sufficient jobs available for 261313 in NSW.

Regards,
Jeetendra 



mike_0707 said:


> HI all,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for 189 with 60 points for 261313 software engineer on 15th April 2015. I guess I have very slim chances as only 268 slots left for this FY.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*07 Days to go* for *24th April 2015* invitation round results!!!


Regards,
Jeetendra


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi Jeeten,

Looking at the conversation on Subclass 190, I have a doubt towards the same.
I submitted EOI for 189 subclass with 60 points on April 8th, 2015.

If I submit the EOI for 190 subclass with 65 points now, what are the chances of getting the invite on April 24th, 2015?

I am looking out for Melbourne, VIC SS and I am fine with the restrictions of 2years in VIC.

Appreciate your help!! 

Thanks,
Uday Kiran K


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Uday,

There is a dedicated thread for VIS SS on the forums. Search that. If you are from Software category, then it is quite difficult these days to get VIC nomination. They have other criteria as well which you can lookup on their website. I think it is 7+ in all English modules.

190 invites can happen at anytime and not necessarily during the regular 189/ 489 invite rounds.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi Uday,

Regarding information on 190 visa, you should try reading dedicated threads for VIS SS.

As Keeda indicated in his post, 190 invites can happen at anytime and not necessarily during the regular 189/ 489 invite rounds.

Regards,
Jeetendra



udaykapavarapu said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Looking at the conversation on Subclass 190, I have a doubt towards the same.
> I submitted EOI for 189 subclass with 60 points on April 8th, 2015.
> ...


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks KeeDa for sharing the details. I have 65+ points in all the modules of PTE Academic which is equivalent to 7+ in IELTS. 
Thanks Jeeten. I will look into the thread mentioned.


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

6 days and a couple of hours to go for 24th April 2015 invitation round results... 
Good luck everyone...


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

Good luck everybody.


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

"All the best everyone " hope all of us get good news on 24th


----------



## Victoryvenkat (Mar 28, 2015)

All... So the Counting days has started...Thrilled...Excited... Eagerness....fear... Hope...Faith... Mixed feelings here 

All the Best to everyone...  Hope no one misses narrowly...bcos that is even worse than a failure....

Cheers
Venkat
EOI - 60 Points | 26th March


----------



## Chakri (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi,

I have a situation. I have a total experience of 9+ years, starting April 2006. 
First 6 years with Employer 1 and then on with my current employer.
ACS assessment deducted 4 years of experience. Its says "The following employment after April 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."

I raised an EOI for subclass 190 and I mentioned the total experience from 2006 in the employment details. It did not occur to me that I have to deduct first 4 years as per ACS assessment. I received invitation to apply for state nomination(NSW). Since I have given all 9 years of experience, My points in EOI are shown as 65. If only 5+ years are considered, it will be 60 which will still make me eligible.

My question is, Can I proceed aand apply for state nomination with actual employment history of 9 years that I mentioned in EOI?
Or, Should I update EOI with experience as per ACS assessment? If I have to update as per ACS assessment, Should I breakup my 6yrs experience with Employer 1 and mark 4 years as irrelevant? And, Once I submit this new updated EOI, should I wait for new invitation or can proceed with the one I received?

Please suggest me so that I can work on it before my invitation gets expired.

BTW, other points I get are Age - 30 (I am aged 30) and Education - 15 (Bachelors Degree), IELTS - 0(W - 6, S - 7, R - 8, L - 7.5)

Regards,
Chakri.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Victoryvenkat said:


> All... So the Counting days has started...Thrilled...Excited... Eagerness....fear... Hope...Faith... Mixed feelings here
> 
> All the Best to everyone...  Hope no one misses narrowly...bcos that is even worse than a failure....
> 
> ...


Venkat,

I know how you must be feeling. It would be a hit-or-miss situation for you.


30.Jan: 3237/ 5005 and 15 days of backlog cleared.
13.Feb: 3627/ 5005 and 07 days of backlog cleared.
27.Feb: 3999/ 5005 and 10 days of backlog cleared.
13.Mar: 4224/ 5005 and 12 days of backlog cleared.
27.Mar: 4505/ 5005 and 08 days of backlog cleared.
10.Apr: 4737/ 5005 and 12 days of backlog cleared. 268 invites left.

For you to get an invite in the next round, they should clear 13 days worth of backlog (13-Mar - 26-Mar) and hopefully 60 pointers within this 13 days period + 65+ pointers till 23.April remain <= 268 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Chakri,
NSW probably invited you based on your EOI information with that much experience (highly skilled). But, in reality it is different. So, it would be best to update your EOI and correct this info by marking the years not considered by ACS as not-relevant.
Then maybe write to NSW about your update in the EOI.
60-points are just the minimum to apply for a PR visa, but every state has their own criteria about whom they invite. Maybe if they knew about 60 points, they might not have invited you. So, it would be best not to go ahead with any process with these over-claimed points.
Visa filing with over-claimed points has serious consequences. So, do correct this info in your EOI ASAP.
Ref: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nt-subclass-189-visa-refused-help-needed.html or just search these forums for points overclaimed.



Chakri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a situation. I have a total experience of 9+ years, starting April 2006.
> First 6 years with Employer 1 and then on with my current employer.
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Chakri said:


> BTW, other points I get are Age - 30 (I am aged 30) and Education - 15 (Bachelors Degree), IELTS - 0(W - 6, S - 7, R - 8, L - 7.5)
> 
> Regards,
> Chakri.


Also, I hope ACS mentioned your degree as "comparable to AQF Bachelors".

Age = 30 points
Education = 15 points (if AQF Bachelors)
IELTS = 0 points
Skilled Employment 9 - 4 = 5 years = 10 points
State Sponsorship = 5 points
Total = 60 points.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Chakri,

KeeDa is Right!

Visa filing with over-claimed points has very serious consequences LIKE *No Refund of Visa Fees*.


Regards,
Jeetendra



Chakri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a situation. I have a total experience of 9+ years, starting April 2006.
> First 6 years with Employer 1 and then on with my current employer.
> ...


----------



## Chakri (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi KeeDa & Jeetendra,

Thanks for your replies. I have already updated the EOI information as per the ACS skills assessment. And Yes, ACS mentioned that my Bachelors degree is equivalent to "AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing". Hence 15 points. So, I get total of 60 points which still makes me eligible for NSW sponsorship(Age -30, Qualification - 15, Experience - 10, Sponsorship - 5).

I believe that 4 year reduction of my experience is because my bechelors is in Electronics and Communications and now I am into software. 
But I have a genuine experience and first 6 years(2006 to 2012) was with same employer. I have reference letter from HR as well with my roles and responsibilities. 

Now, What is that I have to do? I have received invitation email to apply for NSW nomination for subclass 190 visa 2 days ago. Can I respond to the invitation received as the EOI details have been updated with right data and I get 60 which does satisfy the criteria? Please suggest me.

Regards,
Chakri


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Although I have never come across anyone with this scenario, I think it would be best to email them back regarding the change in your circumstances.


----------



## Victoryvenkat (Mar 28, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Venkat,
> 
> I know how you must be feeling. It would be a hit-or-miss situation for you.
> 
> ...


Yes Keeda... Absolutely correct... I am likd cat on the wall...  Feels like why the hell I did not lodge the EOI just 2 days before ... just want 24th to arrive asap 

Thanks a lot buddy  Cheers...


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> Although I have never come across anyone with this scenario, I think it would be best to email them back regarding the change in your circumstances.


Yes thats right to mail them and inform them about your changes in EOI else it will be a problem to your application in future.


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

Guys I have couple of questions, 

1) I have submitted my EOI on 15th April and updated it yesterday 16th April again. So what would be my submission date? 15th or 16 th.

2)And I have work experience from Jul 2006 but ACS deducted 4 yrs of Experience so in my EOI I mentioned only the experience counted by ACS that is from Aug 2011. But my Agent called me and asking me to update the experience from Jul 2006 to July 2011 making it as not considered. I am worried now, if I update it my submission date again will change to current date.

3) The other change he suggested to me is Course name which I gave Electronics and Communication. He wanted me to change it to BTech in Electronics and Communication Engineering.


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

Jay Mata Di

everybody will get the invitations before July.

remember,

collective faith can change everything...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

mike_0707 said:


> Guys I have couple of questions,
> 
> 1) I have submitted my EOI on 15th April and updated it yesterday 16th April again. So what would be my submission date? 15th or 16 th.
> 
> ...


1. I have never filed an EOI, but I guess somewhere in the online system or in your email you should have the date. Either EOI Date or Visa Date of Effect or something of that sort.

2. Any updates that do not change your points do not change your EOI date.

3. Same as #2- updating any info in your EOI that does not change your points does not change your place in the queue.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

1)
*Date submitted:*
This date would be displayed next to your name once you sign-in into your SkillSelect account. This date never changes. Your EOI would be valid for 2 years from this date.
*Date of effect (EOI Date of Submission/Submitted Date) -*
This date would be the date when you initially submitted your EOI. Then this date changes when you update your EOI resulting in change of points.

2) IF your Points aren't changing then your EOI date won't change

3) Same as point 2. IF your Points aren't changing then your EOI date won't change

Regards,
Jeetendra



mike_0707 said:


> Guys I have couple of questions,
> 
> 1) I have submitted my EOI on 15th April and updated it yesterday 16th April again. So what would be my submission date? 15th or 16 th.
> 
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello Zaara,

I am fine.
Don't update the EOI for 190 option. Just update it for your education details that wont change your points. Anything that does not change your points will keep your EOI date the same (17.March).

With 17.March as your EOI date, you will definitely get an invite on 24-Arpil.


----------



## zaara khan (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks keeda for reply. So sweet of you, im sick of been waiting, has enroled and attending classes to comply stu visa conditions. Hope my study period will finish soon on 24-4-2015.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just over *05 Days and 8 hours 30 minutes* to go for April 24th, 2015 invitation round results @ April 23rd, 2015 @ 19:30 IST!!!

All The Best to Everyone Involved!!!




Regards,
Jeetendra


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

Jeeten,

Thank you for your countdown. Appreciate the efforts.

Good luck to everyone.

Regards


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello Jeetan , my ANZSCO Code is 263111 computer network & system engineer . My ielts score is 6 in each. My experience is 6+. My age is 32. Points is 60 including 5 Ss points. 

I applied EOI on 14 April 2015 @ 11pm. Preferable state is NSW. How much time NSW state take in providing the invitation.? Also what documents required when you receive the invitation so I prepare it in advance.


----------



## tribeman (Apr 18, 2015)

Applied on 13th April 15 with 60 points for visa 189 under 263311. Not sure if i will receive invitation to apply because of long queue of applicants with 60 score. What do you guys think? should i improve my english score to claim more points or wait?


----------



## Cherry ripe (Apr 15, 2015)

I have got a question about the invitation for eoi. Do i get selected by points and date of effect first regardless of what nominated occupation it is or each nominated oppcupation has certain quota during each around to make up the total number of invitations for this around? Thanks


----------



## sra (Apr 19, 2015)

Hello Everyone!

I recently submitted my EOI for 189 on the 11th of April 2015 for 261312 (Developer Programmer) with 65 points. What are the chances of getting an invite for the April 24th Invitation Rounds?

Thanks in advance!
Sra


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

sra said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I recently submitted my EOI for 189 on the 11th of April 2015 for 261312 (Developer Programmer) with 65 points. What are the chances of getting an invite for the April 24th Invitation Rounds?
> 
> ...


Almost close to 100%. Good luck!


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

Less than 4 days now.

Good luck everyone.

Regards.


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

hey,
Is it possible we get invitation before the date or it has to be on Thursday only...


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

geets said:


> hey,
> Is it possible we get invitation before the date or it has to be on Thursday only...


Hi mate,

You can not get an invite before Thursday. You need to wait. 

Rgds, Ga.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

189, 489 = always on Thursday evening IST. 190 can happen anytime.


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

okiee...


----------



## darwin201620 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi. I'm awaiting for April 24 invite too. Submitted my 189 eoi on March 25 with 60 points. I also submitted eoi for NT SS. NT already emailed me that my application has been approved and they just wanted me to sign a declaration that i will be staying in NT for 2 years. I already signed and submitted the form last friday (april 17) but until now no Invite for my 190 yet. Do you know how long it takes? 

Thanks. And goodluck to everyone waiting for the invite


----------



## Preys (Aug 7, 2014)

Hey 

Have submitted my EOI today .. but my skillset is from CSOL category (225111) What are the chances of getting a reply on my EOI


----------



## UKSLAUS (Nov 10, 2014)

Mine was submitted in early March, 13th to be precise, Still waiting. Mechanical Engineer 60 points.


----------



## aashishnarainsingh (Apr 13, 2015)

UKSLAUS said:


> Mine was submitted in early March, 13th to be precise, Still waiting. Mechanical Engineer 60 points.


It will happen on 24th Apri, do not worry. WHats your work domain? Into Automotive?


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

2613 (Software and Applications Programmers) Will there be another round after 24th April, with 268 left now from filling the quota or will this be the final one, what do you think folks?
I think this is the final one which gives some hope for 60 pointers in the queue...


----------



## Victoryvenkat (Mar 28, 2015)

sdcard said:


> 2613 (Software and Applications Programmers) Will there be another round after 24th April, with 268 left now from filling the quota or will this be the final one, what do you think folks?
> I think this is the final one which gives some hope for 60 pointers in the queue...


Unfortunately , its going to be the final round for this year


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

3 more days to go

but I dont think I will get it this time...


----------



## UKSLAUS (Nov 10, 2014)

aashishnarainsingh said:


> It will happen on 24th Apri, do not worry. WHats your work domain? Into Automotive?


No pal, I'm a power plant engineer with an Asset management background.


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

Count me in 
__________________________________________________________________________

Skilled - 189, 190

SOL - 263111 ( Computer Network and System Engineer)

189 submitted - 16/04/2015 (60 points)
NSW 190 submitted - 17/02/2015 (updated with 65 points on 16/04/2015)
Vic 190 submitted - 17/02/2015 (65 points)

ACS - 16/02/2015
PTE - A - 23/01/2015 (L- 83, R- 78, W- 78, S-90)

Awaiting invitation


----------



## Deepak yr (Apr 20, 2015)

Hello Friends,

I have applied for the EOI on 31 March 2015 with 60 points for occupation 261313. 

Can I expect to get an invitation in the next EOI round i.e. 24 April 2015.?

Skilled - Subclass 189 | Software Engineer - 261313

March 2014 - Engineers Australia Skills Assessment Application Submitted
30/05/2014 - ACS Outcome Positive
18/03/2015 - PTE Results (L-70, R-74, W-74, S-70 | Overall - 72)
31/03/2015 - EOI Submitted 60 points with NSW as preference.


Thanks!


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

If I submit an EOI on 22nd or 23rd April with 65 points, what is the possibility that I will get an invitation on the upcoming round on 24th April 2015? 

Occupation : Accountant


----------



## Victoryvenkat (Mar 28, 2015)

Deepak yr said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have applied for the EOI on 31 March 2015 with 60 points for occupation 261313.
> 
> ...


Close to Impossible buddy.. You can expect the Invite only in the month of July....

Thanks
Venkat


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

hi guys,
If we get invitation before 1 July 2015 when our nominated occupation can be removed, are we safe or we're only safe when we lodge visa application?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Victoryvenkat said:


> Close to Impossible buddy.. You can expect the Invite only in the month of July....
> 
> Thanks
> Venkat


In July, there would be a huge backlog of candidates from March and April. I guess it would be only end of August or early September for him to get an invite.

Edit: Just noticed that his EOI is from 31.March. Somehow, I thought it was from April. So, quite possible that he would receive the invite in July.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

mhdnajamuddin said:


> *can someone tell me what are my chances of getting picked up on 24th april*
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Skilled - 189, 190
> 
> ...


189- yes after about 2 EOI rounds and provided the ceiling does not reach by then.
190- search these forums. I would say none of the states that you have applied for would invite you to apply for the nomination.


----------



## Preys (Aug 7, 2014)

What are the chances of getting invitation for state sponsorship 


Skilled -Advertising specialist - 225111
30-7-14- Vetassess- Positive
IELTS: L-7.5,R-6.5,W-6.5 ,S-7.5
19th March15 - EOI 190 Submitted 65 points, 70 points for 489


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

hi guys,
If we get invitation before 1 July 2015 when our nominated occupation can be removed, are we safe or we're only safe when we lodge visa application?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Regarding NSW SS, there another thread dedicated to this.
Most of your queries regarding NSW SS would be answered there.


*Read This:*
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/657833-nsw-state-sponsorship_feb-2015-a.html


Regards,
Jeetendra




abbasraza said:


> Hello Jeetan , my ANZSCO Code is 263111 computer network & system engineer . My ielts score is 6 in each. My experience is 6+. My age is 32. Points is 60 including 5 Ss points.
> 
> I applied EOI on 14 April 2015 @ 11pm. Preferable state is NSW. How much time NSW state take in providing the invitation.? Also what documents required when you receive the invitation so I prepare it in advance.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just over *02 Days and 7 hours to go* for April 24th, 2015 invitation round results @ April 23rd, 2015 @ 19:30 IST!!!

All The Best to Everyone Involved!!!



Regards,
Jeetendra


----------



## aashishnarainsingh (Apr 13, 2015)

Victoryvenkat said:


> Unfortunately , its going to be the final round for this year


How come it will be last round for this year.

No i am scared, i have a 13th March EOI, with 60 points. Was pretty hopeful i will be invited this week so didnt write PTE. 
Scared cause my bad luck is pretty bad...


----------



## Victoryvenkat (Mar 28, 2015)

aashishnarainsingh said:


> How come it will be last round for this year.
> 
> No i am scared, i have a 13th March EOI, with 60 points. Was pretty hopeful i will be invited this week so didnt write PTE.
> Scared cause my bad luck is pretty bad...


Mate , the final round is for the occupation Software and Application Programmers ( 261313 ) as there is only 268 vacancies available, which will be filled up in the upcoming round on April 24th. 

Talking about you getting the Invite, its 100 % sure..bcos, last round the EOI's were cleared till 12th March and your EOI is on 13th March...So , you will get it without fail.

Cheers,
Venkat


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi guys,
I am joining this club too. Waiting skills assessment so I can lodge Eoi, finger crossed with 65 points.


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

hi guys,
Please shed me some light on this 
If we get invitation before 1 July 2015 when our nominated occupation can be removed, are we safe or we're only safe when we lodge visa application?


----------



## Victoryvenkat (Mar 28, 2015)

Laxie said:


> hi guys,
> Please shed me some light on this
> If we get invitation before 1 July 2015 when our nominated occupation can be removed, are we safe or we're only safe when we lodge visa application?



Not Understanding your question 

Cheers,
Venkat


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Laxie said:


> hi guys,
> Please shed me some light on this
> If we get invitation before 1 July 2015 when our nominated occupation can be removed, are we safe or we're only safe when we lodge visa application?


You can never be safe and you will never know. If they decide to pull out your occupation, it is up to them to decide the fate about (1) applicants already invited (whether to revoke the invitations or keep them valid), (2) applicants already lodged the visa (whether to refund or to proceed with the applications). I have never seen such a scenario happening in the recent past. I doubt you would get a precise answer to your question. What DIBP would decide at that time is anybody's guess.


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Victoryvenkat said:


> Not Understanding your question
> 
> Cheers,
> Venkat


What i meant is: if we lodge our visa application before July 2015 when new SOL comes out, are we safe in case they remove our nominated occupation. 
I guess my question is relevant to all of us here who are waiting for invitation.


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> You can never be safe and you will never know. If they decide to pull out your occupation, it is up to them to decide the fate about (1) applicants already invited (whether to revoke the invitations or keep them valid), (2) applicants already lodged the visa (whether to refund or to proceed with the applications). I have never seen such a scenario happening in the recent past. I doubt you would get a precise answer to your question. What DIBP would decide at that time is anybody's guess.


Thank you for your insights, I got a similar reply from a credible immigration agent. So i guess we're never safe till we're conferred the PR :amen:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just over *01 Day and 7 hours to go* for April 24th, 2015 invitation round results @ April 23rd, 2015 @ 19:30 IST!!!

All The Best to Everyone Involved!!!



Regards,
Jeetendra


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You would never know until its over and you have your Visa Grant.

Regards,
Jeetendra




Laxie said:


> hi guys,
> Please shed me some light on this
> If we get invitation before 1 July 2015 when our nominated occupation can be removed, are we safe or we're only safe when we lodge visa application?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Just in time :second:










ray: EOI with 75 points tonight or tomorrow :fingerscrossed:

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

Your Master of ___ ___ from ______ completed April 2002 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.​
Your Bachelor of ___ ___ from ______ completed April 2000 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.​
The following employment after January 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 01/03 - 01/12 (9yrs)
Position: ____
Employer: ______
Country: INDIA

Dates: 02/12 - 04/15 (3yrs 2mths)
Position: ____ (Freelancer)
Employer: ______
Country: INDIA​


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Now 01 Day and 2 hours to go for April 24th invitation @ April 23rd, 2015 @ 19:30 indian time

Let see,

EOI submitted on 27th March 2015 with 60 points


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Just in time :second:


Awesome mate!! You will surely get an invite tomorrow!! Congrats..
The rest of us however need to wait until tomorrow to realize our fate!! :juggle:


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

How can u be soo sure than we would be getting invite 100% with 60 points, EOI submitted on 27th March 2015, tomorrow


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Gaut said:


> Awesome mate!! You will surely get an invite tomorrow!! Congrats..
> The rest of us however need to wait until tomorrow to realize our fate!! :juggle:


Thanks mate. Lets hope everybody gets invited.


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

*Eoi*

I want to submit EOI tomorrow early morning IST. Can i get invitation in this round?


----------



## Victoryvenkat (Mar 28, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Thanks mate. Lets hope everybody gets invited.



What a timely entry mate... Congrats!! No need to keep your fingers crossed... Go ahead for PCC and Medicals


----------



## aashishnarainsingh (Apr 13, 2015)

Victoryvenkat said:


> What a timely entry mate... Congrats!! No need to keep your fingers crossed... Go ahead for PCC and Medicals


Can i go ahead with PCC & Medical as well?

Mine is 13th MArch application with 60 Points.


----------



## Victoryvenkat (Mar 28, 2015)

aashishnarainsingh said:


> Can i go ahead with PCC & Medical as well?
> 
> Mine is 13th MArch application with 60 Points.



Medicals we cannot go I believe, till we get the Invite... PCC : We can go....but your date of first entry depends on PCC... So decide accordingly.


----------



## Maezel (Apr 13, 2015)

The hype is real.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Victoryvenkat said:


> What a timely entry mate... Congrats!! No need to keep your fingers crossed... Go ahead for PCC and Medicals


Thanks mate. Fingers crossed is for another authority to give me a green signal


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Victoryvenkat said:


> Medicals we cannot go I believe, till we get the Invite... PCC : We can go....but your date of first entry depends on PCC... So decide accordingly.


You indeed can get your Medicals done before the invite. But, Medicals and PCC at this stage and so early isn't really a good idea. Has been answered before in detail: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/6856466-post58.html


----------



## Victoryvenkat (Mar 28, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Thanks mate. Fingers crossed is for another authority to give me a green signal


Go Green


----------



## murali1201 (Apr 22, 2015)

I am in 
ACS: 16th Jan 2015
PTE ACADEMIC: 10th March 2015 S-90-L-79-R-84,W-75
EOI Sumitted:12th March


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

murali1201 said:


> I am in
> ACS: 16th Jan 2015
> PTE ACADEMIC: 10th March 2015 S-90-L-79-R-84,W-75
> EOI Sumitted:12th March


Welcome.
Which visa and how many EOI points?


----------



## murali1201 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi,
189 type visa and 60 points


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

murali1201 said:


> Hi,
> 189 type visa and 60 points


I guess your EOI submitted was on 13.March then (as per Canberra time) or late on 12.March.
Anyways, you will get an invite in about 24 hours from now :thumb:. Do check your account online. Invitation email might arrive a bit later after that.


----------



## timberlake (Nov 27, 2014)

EOI submitted with 65 points against 189.
Thanks to KeeDa and other forum members for constant support and guidance.

Didn't realise ACT time is 4:30hrs ahead of India time , so let's see how it goes tomorrow at 07:30pm

Good luck to all!!


----------



## murali1201 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi,

Thanks Friend, yesi just checked the time its ard 11 pm Canberra time, hoping so.

__________________
189 | 261311 | PTE 81 ! EOI points : 60 , submitted date 12th March 2015 |


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

:horn: 24 hours :horn:


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

22 hours are left


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

My agent said we have to wait till 24 th. So wat you think we can get invitations on 23 and 24th? And from morning invitation will start rolling or after 17:30?


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

All the best everyone!! 22hrs more


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

geets said:


> My agent said we have to wait till 24 th. So wat you think we can get invitations on 23 and 24th? And from morning invitation will start rolling or after 17:30?


23-April 19:30 IST. Online EOI status should reflect immediately if invited. Emails can take anywhere between immediate to 4 hours after 19:30 IST. 23-April 19:30 IST would be 24-April 00:00 in Australia.


----------



## bloody (Apr 22, 2015)

189/ 2346 Medical Laboratory Scientists / EOI: 60 points 13 March 2015/ 
190/ SS NSW invite 14 April 2015 / im waiting for 189.


----------



## ichaniya (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello to all the great people here.
i have submitted my EOI on 17th april for external Auditor(2212) with 60 points. Can someone please tell me when will i possibly be able to get an invitation? as i don't know how to make it up from visa cut off dates and all that.. Any help will be highly appreciated. "Thanking you kindly"


----------



## zaara khan (Apr 9, 2015)

12 hours to go, I hope every single person gets their invite tonite, regardless of points and date they have submitted their eois ( Ameen ) .
I am unable to do anything it seems time not passing quickly today, as normally it does.


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi Everyone, I will be submitting EOI soon. How do we know when the next set of EOIs are released? Does anybody have that information?


----------



## chasaran (Jan 24, 2015)

PABansod said:


> Hi Everyone, I will be submitting EOI soon. How do we know when the next set of EOIs are released? Does anybody have that information?



Invitation round happens every 2nd 4th Friday. System selects the EOI based on points and the date of submission. You can check the information at 
SkillSelect


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

About 8 hours to go. Applied on 23 March with 60 points for 2613. I guess the big question is what would be the cut off date for 60 pointers for 2613? Any guesses... ?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*8 HOURS TO GO!!!*


Regards,
Jeetendra


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hello,

What you mean by when the next set of EOI's are released?

You are free to submit EOI anytime.

Based on your visa type/points and occupation code, you would know if you would be invited in the next invitation round or not.


Regards,
Jeetendra




PABansod said:


> Hi Everyone, I will be submitting EOI soon. How do we know when the next set of EOIs are released? Does anybody have that information?


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Chasaran - Thanks for the info mate.
Jeeten#80 - I am waiting on ACS result still. And it seems like people know ahead of time that EOI results come on certain specific dates. I understand it can be applied anytime, but results come on specific dates. Hence the doubt. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

really worried... i have seen many of them with 65 points still have not got it who applied in March... and many of them who got 60 points and applied in March got it ... I think its about luck.....
hope luck stay with all of us tonight.....and till what time we should wait to see for the invitation?


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

HI Geets,

Even I submitted my EOI for 189 visa on 15th April with 60 points. But I guess we have very slim chances for 2613. Hope everyone gets the invite. we will be knowing by today 7:30 IST.


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

goodtimes said:


> About 8 hours to go. Applied on 23 March with 60 points for 2613. I guess the big question is what would be the cut off date for 60 pointers for 2613? Any guesses... ?


you should get it tonight.. be ready for the party..


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

geets said:


> really worried... i have seen many of them with 65 points still have not got it who applied in March... and many of them who got 60 points and applied in March got it ... I think its about luck.....
> hope luck stay with all of us tonight.....and till what time we should wait to see for the invitation?


Everyone who filed EOI with 65 or more points by 09 April 2015 23:59 (Canberra time) should have received the invite. Everyone with 60 points with EOI submitted on or before 12 March 2015 4.18pm should have received the invite. Source: SkillSelect results 10 April 2015 invitation round results


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Count Down!!!*


*5 HOURS TO GO!!!*

ray2:ray2:ray2:


Regards,
Jeetendra


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

ray2:


----------



## suresh_11in (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi all, 
i've submitted my EOI with 65 points on 23-apr(11 am IST)..
what are my chances of getting invite in tomorrow's round?
and also at what time of the day, invitations will be out?


----------



## ichaniya (Apr 22, 2015)

ichaniya said:


> Hello to all the great people here.
> i have submitted my EOI on 17th april for external Auditor(2212) with 60 points. Can someone please tell me when will i possibly be able to get an invitation? as i don't know how to make it up from visa cut off dates and all that.. Any help will be highly appreciated. "Thanking you kindly"


Hey it also Depends on your nominated occupation.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

suresh_11in said:


> Hi all,
> i've submitted my EOI with 65 points on 23-apr(11 am IST)..
> what are my chances of getting invite in tomorrow's round?
> and also at what time of the day, invitations will be out?


Not tomorrow, but today. About 4 hours from now. EOI with 65 points for which visa? 189 or 190?


----------



## suresh_11in (Feb 13, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Not tomorrow, but today. About 4 hours from now. EOI with 65 points for which visa? 189 or 190?


so do they consider the EOI submitted today for this invitation round?
EOI for 189 for 261313..any comments?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes. All applications filed by 23:59 their time (i.e. just before midnight) will be considered. Whether or not that application will receive an invite depends on the points. With 65 points, you should certainly have an invite. Do check your account online at around 07:30pm today.


----------



## chasaran (Jan 24, 2015)

suresh_11in said:


> so do they consider the EOI submitted today for this invitation round?
> EOI for 189 for 261313..any comments?



Yes it will be considered for today's invitation (If your points are more than 60, then you will get invite)


----------



## suresh_11in (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks KeeDa... feeling hopeful for today's round...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*2 Hours 20 Minutes To Go*!!!


Regards,
Jeetendra


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

2 hours |||

ACS Submitted with 60 points under 2613 category : 10th Jan 2015 | Result: Positive outcome on 26th March 2015| ILETS : 29TH Dec 2014 with 7 bands | EOI Submitted: 26th March 2015 | Invitation Received: ???? :hail: | Visa Lodged: ????:juggle:| PCC: India-07th April 2015:eyebrows: | Medical : 11th April 2015 | Grant::confused2:


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

You will get invite 100% if you belong to Accounts/computers


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

1 hours and 30 mins |||

ILETS : 29TH Dec 2014 with 7 bands 
ACS Submitted with 60 points under 2613 category : 10th Jan 2015
Result: Positive outcome on 26th March 2015
EOI Submitted: 27th March 2015
Invitation Received: ????:hail:
Visa Lodged: ????:juggle:
PCC: India-07th April 2015
Medical : 11th April 2015
Grant::confused2:


----------



## zaara khan (Apr 9, 2015)

eagerly waiting for the clock to tick 12....to know the outcome. Eoi submitted 17--3-15 @ 60 points for general accountant. Hoping for the best for all of us.


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

1 hours

ILETS : 29TH Dec 2014 with 7 bands 
ACS Submitted with 60 points under 2613 category : 10th Jan 2015
Result: Positive outcome on 26th March 2015
EOI Submitted: 27th March 2015
Invitation Received: ????
Visa Lodged: ????
PCC: India-07th April 2015
Medical : 11th April 2015
Grant:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| 01 HOUR TO GO |||*

ray2:ray2:ray2:


Regards,
Jeetendra


----------



## rohitszone (Feb 5, 2015)

*Awaiting Invite*

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI on 21st for NSW with 60points, are the invites sent at some fixed period/dates ? When can I expect an invite please ?

New to this forum, don't mind if the question is too silly!


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

what is your occuption category


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

45 mins

ILETS : 29TH Dec 2014 with 7 bands :second:
ACS Submitted with 60 points under 2613 category : 10th Jan 2015:second:
Result: Positive outcome on 26th March 2015:second:
EOI Submitted: 27th March 2015
Invitation Received: ????:boxing::boxing::boxing:
Visa Lodged: ????:confused2::confused2:
PCC: India-07th April 2015
Medical : 11th April 2015
Grant:lane::welcome:


----------



## rohitszone (Feb 5, 2015)

Its 261312, Developer Programmer


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You have to share more details LIKE
1 - Occupation Code
2 - Yous Points Break up (55+5)
3 - Exact EOI date - with Month and year

* EOI Invites are sent on month on month on 2nd and 4th Friday (subject to occupation limits for subclass 189).
* For 190 EOI invites would be sent any time.

*For more details on NSW SS refer to the following thread:-*

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/657833-nsw-state-sponsorship_feb-2015-a.html


Regards,
Jeetendra




rohitszone said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 21st for NSW with 60points, are the invites sent at some fixed period/dates ? When can I expect an invite please ?
> 
> New to this forum, don't mind if the question is too silly!


----------



## rohitszone (Feb 5, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> You have to share more details LIKE
> 1 - Occupation Code
> 2 - Yous Points Break up (55+5)
> 3 - Exact EOI date - with Month and year
> ...


Thanks Jeetendra, following is the info required.

1 - Occupation Code - 261312 - Developer programmer
2 - Yous Points Break up (55+5) - 55+5 SS
3 - Exact EOI date - with Month and year - 21st April, 2015


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

if u are in standard queue for invite and EOI submission date is 21st March 2015 then u will get or 21st April then no chance


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Following is the process outline for NSW SS :-*

*Pre-Requisites:-* Skill Assessment and English Language Test

1 - EOI
2 - One receives an invitation to file NSW SS Nomination Application
3 - One Files NSW SS Nomination Application
4 - One is Nominated for NSW SS and then invited to file VISA application
5 - One pays VISA fees (undergoes Medicals and gets PCC done)
5 - Then VISA Outcome (Visa_Grant)

*There few threads that are currently buzzing for NSW SS/190. Here you could find more details and know hows.*

Regards,
Jeetendra



rohitszone said:


> Thanks Jeetendra, following is the info required.
> 
> 1 - Occupation Code - 261312 - Developer programmer
> 2 - Yous Points Break up (55+5) - 55+5 SS
> 3 - Exact EOI date - with Month and year - 21st April, 2015


----------



## Victoryvenkat (Mar 28, 2015)

This is like awaiting your exam results when you have not done so good in one subject and not sure whether you will pass or fail.

Tense moments with clock ticking every minute... All the Best Friends

EOI : 60 Points, 26th March

Cheers,
Venkat


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| 30 MINUTES TO GO |||*


Regards,
Jeetendra


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

30 mins

ILETS : 29TH Dec 2014 with 7 bands 
ACS Submitted with 60 points under 2613 category : 10th Jan 2015
Result: Positive outcome on 26th March 2015
EOI Submitted: 27th March 2015
Invitation Received: ????
Visa Lodged: ????
PCC: India-07th April 2015
Medical : 11th April 2015
Grant:


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

*30 mins more.......*


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

YOu submitted EOI with how many points




geets said:


> *30 mins more.......*


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm just curious to know, why did you do your PCC and Medicals before hand?

*I hope that you get invited today itself.*


Regards,
Jeetendra




ishugarg said:


> 30 mins
> 
> ILETS : 29TH Dec 2014 with 7 bands
> ACS Submitted with 60 points under 2613 category : 10th Jan 2015
> ...


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

PCC is valid for 6 month
Medical is for 1 year
So no need to wait for invite.

EOI submission is enough as a proof


Even my FORM 80 is also ready..








Jeeten#80 said:


> I'm just curious to know, why did you do your PCC and Medicals before hand?
> 
> *I hope that you get invited today itself.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| 15 MINUTES TO GO |||*


*Regards,
Jeetendra*


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

15 mins


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

HI all,

Till what time we have to check the Eoi status. I mean from 7:30 to what time in IST. Will the Invitation round reports will be displayed now ??


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

From 7:30pm to 8:30pm IST for majority of the invites.

But there have been instances where EOI status was updated after that as well.

So just keep checking.


Regards,
Jeetendra



mike_0707 said:


> HI all,
> 
> Till what time we have to check the Eoi status. I mean from 7:30 to what time in IST. Will the Invitation round reports will be displayed now ??


----------



## zaara khan (Apr 9, 2015)

8 minutes more countdowm begins


----------



## timberlake (Nov 27, 2014)

the landing page( after login) looks to be down. Don't know if its expected.


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

ishugarg said:


> YOu submitted EOI with how many points


with 60 points


----------



## zaara khan (Apr 9, 2015)

whoever receives invites let us update about it, so that we can estimate the cut off date friends.


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

5 mins


----------



## zaara khan (Apr 9, 2015)

5 minutes


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| 05 MINUTES TO GO |||*


Regards,
Jeetendra


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

*more 3 mins*... all the best guys........lets pray for everyone to qualify today


----------



## zaara khan (Apr 9, 2015)

3 2 and 1 minutes to go


----------



## OnaMisssion (Dec 13, 2014)

*2 Minutes to go*

2 more minutes to go!

09-Jan-2015 - ACS Positive outcome received for 261313
12-Apr-2015 - EOI Submitted with 70 Points


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

2 mins


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

*and its 7:30...... All the besttttttt*


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

You will get invite 100%







OnaMisssion said:


> 2 more minutes to go!
> 
> 09-Jan-2015 - ACS Positive outcome received for 261313
> 12-Apr-2015 - EOI Submitted with 70 Points


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

I didnot get any invite........


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Here you go |||*


Regards,
Jeetendra


----------



## OnaMisssion (Dec 13, 2014)

Not yet received the invitation. Guess it takes minutes before getting it.



09-Jan-2014 - ACS Positive outcome received for 261313
12-Apr-2014 - EOI Submitted with 70 Points


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

ishugarg said:


> I didnot get any invite........


do not loose hope... some times it take time ..for some it took even a day... so be positive


----------



## zaara khan (Apr 9, 2015)

Nothing yet eoi on 17 march 2015


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

Nothing yet, waiting since march 23rd


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

Nothing yet at 65


----------



## Emanuele83 (Apr 1, 2015)

zaara khan said:


> Some member was on 13 march 2015, did u get anything friend?


not yet...


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Anyone of you get invitation???


----------



## Emanuele83 (Apr 1, 2015)

Got it!!!!


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

Nothing yet here either!!


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

Invited at 65pts 261312!


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

congratz to both of you......


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

eace: arty: :lalala: :thumb: Invited :thumb: :lalala: arty: eace:


----------



## zaara khan (Apr 9, 2015)

Dont check emails i dint get email but got invite on eoi account


----------



## bloody (Apr 22, 2015)

13 march 2015 60 points got my invite


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

Emanuele83 said:


> Got it!!!!


Congrats buddy!! All the best


----------



## Anil007 (Mar 27, 2015)

I also got it.. EOI date 19 March for 2613.

All the best


----------



## timberlake (Nov 27, 2014)

Just got it ..yay!!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Anil007 said:


> I also got it.. EOI date 19 March for 2613.
> 
> All the best


How many were your points?


----------



## Anil007 (Mar 27, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> How many were your points?


60 points


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

i have still not got it... my agent has not replied me yet.... hope to hear from him soonn


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Congratssss


Your EOI date ?? and points??? and occuption category??





armanvp said:


> Invited at 65pts 261312!


----------



## zaara khan (Apr 9, 2015)

I applied on 17 march 60 points for accountant


----------



## Victoryvenkat (Mar 28, 2015)

Nothing here EOI 60 points...26th March..


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

So, as of now we have 19-March as the cut-off date for 60 points. Lets wait and see if anyone else posts here with any better date.


----------



## OnaMisssion (Dec 13, 2014)

*Invitation Received Friends*

Hi Friends

I received the invitation in skill select few minutes ago. Hope the best happens for all of you as well. Wish you all good luck


----------



## lanecwe (Jul 7, 2014)

Me too  60 points 2613 submitted on 20th Mar.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations!!!

Regards,
Jeetendra



lanecwe said:


> Me too  60 points 2613 submitted on 20th Mar.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations!!!

Regards,
Jeetendra



OnaMisssion said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I received the invitation in skill select few minutes ago. Hope the best happens for all of you as well. Wish you all good luck


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

Victoryvenkat said:


> Nothing here EOI 60 points...26th March..


26 march 60 points 2613 category, didn't receive invitation, even in EOI it didn't change the EOI status. From this thread current cutoff for 60 pointers is 19th March.


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

zaara khan said:


> Why did u go with agent geets, cant u access ur eoi ur own?


no i cant access it as he applied.... triing to call him but he is not lifting the call.... really worried...... pls prayyyyy


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Latest Cut-off date 20th March....

Regards,
Jeetendra


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

lanecwe said:


> Me too  60 points 2613 submitted on 20th Mar.


Congrats. What is your occupation code?


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

geets said:


> no i cant access it as he applied.... triing to call him but he is not lifting the call.... really worried...... pls prayyyyy



HI Geets,

Don't worry even I applied on 15th April didn't receive any invitation...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations!!!

Regards,
Jeetendra



timberlake said:


> Just got it ..yay!!


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

Current cut off for 2613 with 60 points is 20th March!!


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

did not receive any invitation 

EOI for 263111 60 points submitted on 16th April 2015


----------



## aashishnarainsingh (Apr 13, 2015)

got the invite......


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations!!!

Regards,
Jeetendra



Anil007 said:


> I also got it.. EOI date 19 March for 2613.
> 
> All the best


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations!!!


Regards,
Jeetendra



KeeDa said:


> eace: arty: :lalala: :thumb: Invited :thumb: :lalala: arty: eace:


----------



## timberlake (Nov 27, 2014)

It was 65 points. Applied on 18th April (Software Engineer - 261313).


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

mhdnajamuddin said:


> did not receive any invitation
> 
> EOI for 263111 60 points submitted on 16th April 2015


Hard Luck mate!! All the best for the next round.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations!!!

Regards,
Jeetendra



aashishnarainsingh said:


> got the invite......


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations!!!

Regards,
Jeetendra



bloody said:


> 13 march 2015 60 points got my invite


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

aashishnarainsingh said:


> got the invite......


Congrats buddy. All the best!!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

aashishnarainsingh said:


> got the invite......


Congrats, Aashish.


----------



## Maezel (Apr 13, 2015)

Did any industrial/mechanical/production engineer receive anything?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations!!!

Regards,
Jeetendra



Emanuele83 said:


> Got it!!!!


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

cutoff for 60 pointers under 2613 category is 20 mar as of now... Do you think 268 candidates will be getting invited to wind up the quota??


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

So as of now the CUT-OFF seems to be *20th March 2015*.

Hope there are others who haven't updated their outcome, which may push the CUT-OFF further.


Regards,
Jeetendra


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

the cut-off is 20 march as I didn't get it! I applied on march 23rd!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You never know until the official results are out.

Regards,
Jeetendra



sdcard said:


> cutoff for 60 pointers under 2613 category is 20 mar as of now... Do you think 268 candidates will be getting invited to wind up the quota??


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

when is the next round?


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

No news yet... 23 march ...60 points ... 2613...


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

sdcard said:


> cutoff for 60 pointers under 2613 category is 20 mar as of now... Do you think 268 candidates will be getting invited to wind up the quota??


I remember reading some where that this is the last invitation round for 2613. Cant vouch for the information thou. We will know in a few days whether this was the last round. 

So our boat continues floating without reaching the shore.. :juggle:


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

can anyone guess what is the cutoff date for 263111


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*|| Congratulations to ALL of those who have been invited |||*

||| ALL THE BEST with VISA Application STAGE |||


Regards,
Jeetendra


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

Gaut said:


> I remember reading some where that this is the last invitation round for 2613. Cant vouch for the information thou. We will know in a few days whether this was the last round.
> 
> So our boat continues floating without reaching the shore.. :juggle:


You are right but will wait for the results, I must say we were very close to the shore... IF they don't wind up the quota, we may have a chance.....but that can be confirmed only when the website is updated with tonight's results.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Maezel said:


> Did any industrial/mechanical/production engineer receive anything?


Navigate a page or two backwards. Member aashishnarainsingh received an invite. 2335 - Mechanical Engineer.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Got the email too



> 24 Apr 2015
> 
> Dear KeeDa
> 
> ...


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Got the email too


Did it actually say Dear "KeeDa".... lol... just kidding... 
Congratulations to all who received the invite... Cheers!


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Now its upto the availability of the seats, whether we hav to wait for 8th May 2015 or New FY - 4th July 2015


----------



## murali1201 (Apr 22, 2015)

Congrats All, i too received the invite ( submitted on 12th March 12th March 11 PM )


----------



## OnaMisssion (Dec 13, 2014)

*A New thread for 24-Apr Invitation received group*

We should also start a similar thread to help each other with information regarding visa lodgement to grant. I have created a new thread for 24-Apr Invitation received group to share the information and updates and help each other. Please take part.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...15-invitation-received-group.html#post6989674



Jeet and Kee Da, your response were very informative and helpful. Thank you guys.


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

*Congratulations to all of those who have been invited *


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

so now do we have any chance in July?? or that is also very sceptical ??


----------



## TanuPatel (Feb 1, 2015)

Got the invite  - 2631 category !


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Come here so that we can see next status

||| EOI Invitations Eagerly Awaited for May 8th, 2015 |||





TanuPatel said:


> Got the invite - 2631 category ! Thanks to all the forum members for continued support


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Come on below new group so that we can see next status

||| EOI Invitations Eagerly Awaited for May 8th, 2015 |||


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Come on below new group so that we can see next status.

||| EOI Invitations Eagerly Awaited for May 8th, 2015 |||


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Come on below new group so that we can see next status.


||| EOI Invitations Eagerly Awaited for May 8th, 2015 |||


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

geets said:


> so now do we have any chance in July?? or that is also very sceptical ??


This question pops up towards the end of every immigration year, and every time ICT occupations have continued to stay on the lists. I am sure they will be here for a long time to come. But, it is only in July that we will know for sure.

Expect a backlog of candidates before you (from current cut-off till your EOI date) which might take up 2 or 3 rounds to clear up, and only then can you expect an invite.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Everything depends on the following scenarios of *Occupation Codes - 2613XX*:-

*ASSUMPTIONS:-*
* NO RULES changes for NEXT Financial Year
* CUT-OFF Date is 20th March 2015
* Quota for current year is exhausted today

*People with points GREATER THAN AND EQUAL TO 65*
Those who have submitted their EOI's after 19:30 hrs IST on 23rd APRIL 2015 would be invited first when next FY steps in July 2015.
*People with points EQUAL TO 60*
Those who have submitted their EOI's after 20th MARCH 2015 would be invited next. 


Regards,
Jeetendra




geets said:


> so now do we have any chance in July?? or that is also very sceptical ??


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Read this:-

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/720082-eoi-invitations-eagerly-awaited-april-24-2015-a.html#post6990050

Regards,
Jeetendra



geets said:


> so now do we have any chance in July?? or that is also very sceptical ??


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Read this:-
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/720082-eoi-invitations-eagerly-awaited-april-24-2015-a.html#post6990050
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeetendra....


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

The ONE of many concerns with this approach would be that IF one isn't invited immediately THEN this considerably reduces the IED after you get your VISA GRANT.

So one should always keep this thing in mind.

Moreover many Forum-Mates in various threads have advised to undergo MEDICALS and PCC only when one receives an INVITE.


Regards,
Jeetendra



ishugarg said:


> PCC is valid for 6 month
> Medical is for 1 year
> So no need to wait for invite.
> 
> ...


----------



## aashishnarainsingh (Apr 13, 2015)

Maezel said:


> Did any industrial/mechanical/production engineer receive anything?


I did. Application was of 13th March


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Dear Jiten,

It is confirmed for PCC and Medical (90 days +,-)




Jeeten#80 said:


> The ONE of many concerns with this approach would be that IF one isn't invited immediately THEN this considerably reduces the IED after you get your VISA GRANT.
> 
> So one should always keep this thing in mind.
> 
> ...


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

_Congratulations to all of those who have been invited_ :second:


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Congratulations everyone who got invites. I will not be getting this year. Hopefully , I will be getting the invite in July. EOI submitted with 60points on April 8th


----------



## tejas_gokhale01 (Jul 29, 2012)

Congratulations to all invited.


----------



## pendi (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi guys, 

I have applied for accountant and when I applied there where about 1200 places left so since then I was checking how their pro-rata basis work, and I think that they are gknvong out 30% of the places that's left, every fortnight. So everyone who are worried about the 26311 which had less than 300 left I would say not to worry as there might be still some left. Then again they might give out the whole thing out just to meet their monthly quota of 2400 invitations. I don't know how they work so it's all guess work, but hopefully you guys will get it soon .

All the best to all.


----------



## Mumbai2Aus (Oct 21, 2014)

*Invitation Received 24th April*

See signature for details! :smile:


----------



## Maezel (Apr 13, 2015)

mhdnajamuddin said:


> can anyone guess what is the cutoff date for 263111


Thanks, missed him!



aashishnarainsingh said:


> I did. Application was of 13th March


Cool thanks!


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello everybody,

Thanks for the guidance. I also got the invite last night. 70 points, updated eoi (date of effect) on 10th April.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

So, it seems 21-03-2015 as the cut-off for a non-ICT occupation and 20-03 for 2613.


----------



## UKSLAUS (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi All,

Though I'm a Mech Engineer (60 points), and EOI apply date was 13/03/2015, as per my agent, I still haven't received the Invitation.

Wonder what options I may have in enquiring about this outcome?

Seems like am not gonna get invited, though I cannot understand this, could anyone of you please let me know what should I be asking my agent to do next?

J


----------



## vineet85_05 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hey Guys,
I received an invitation today. Can you please help me regarding a query.
My surname in passport is blank. I'm creating the ImmiAccount and for that both the Given name and surname are mandatory fields. What could be entered in both of these fields?
-Vineet


----------



## Gerson (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey Vineet,

Even I had the same problem. I have only 1 name in my passport. So I entered the same name in both surname and Given name. As this is only used for account creation purpose. Later when you enter the passport details. You have the option to give only your First name as family name and all the correspondence then would be using this name.

I have already created the account in this type and paid the visa fees and waiting for the Grant.

All the Best !


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations and All The Best!!!


Regards,
Jeetendra



Mumbai2Aus said:


> See signature for details! :smile:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations and All The Best!!!


Regards,
Jeetendra



prforoz said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Thanks for the guidance. I also got the invite last night. 70 points, updated eoi (date of effect) on 10th April.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

TanuPatel said:


> Got the invite  - 2631 category !


congratulations.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

UKSLAUS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Though I'm a Mech Engineer (60 points), and EOI apply date was 13/03/2015, as per my agent, I still haven't received the Invitation.
> 
> ...


I fear your agent has messed up something. A mate (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/6994186-post31.html) with same occupation as you and the same EOI date did receive an invite yesterday. Get your EOI userID and password from the agent and check things online yourself.


----------



## UKSLAUS (Nov 10, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> I fear your agent has messed up something. A mate (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/6994186-post31.html) with same occupation as you and the same EOI date did receive an invite yesterday. Get your EOI userID and password from the agent and check things online yourself.


Thank you KEEDA,
I've already asked for it, she said she'll first look into it though as am quite certain there's no way of looking into things. I'll give her a call again and will have to see what's what.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

By "looking into things" - I meant look at the EOI status and EOI submitted date. Either it still is not submitted, or is submitted but not with a submitted date of 13/03/2015. Or maybe you are already invited and the status is "INVITED". You just might not have received the email (or it might have landed in spam folder perhaps).


----------



## UKSLAUS (Nov 10, 2014)

Yeap, that's what I asked her now, she's still adamant that I'll be getting it at the next round though.

Hopefully she's right, though my feeling is quite similar to yours that she's messed it up somehow. Apparently I cannot login as what she's got is a business account as an agent.!!!

I do not know what else to do now than to sit and wait?


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi,
As you are the applicant, she shouldn't have created a business account. You have every right to verify your details. If possible meet her in person and go through the application so that you would be more confident towards anything happening on your application.

I also filed through an agent but they mention my personal mail id and they just fill up the form and ask me to review and further I need to submit if there are no questions for me.

Hopefully everything should be okay for you. Good luck for next round

Thanks
Uday


----------



## TanuPatel (Feb 1, 2015)

Thank you ! 


evangelist said:


> congratulations.


----------



## sujata.pm19 (Apr 25, 2015)

*EOI for 3rd April 2015*



Jeeten#80 said:


> Congratulations and All The Best!!!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Jeetendra


Hi Jeetendra - Please can you message me your email id or mobile number ? I am in the same bracket as yours in the EOI date, need to discuss.

Sujata Patel


----------



## sujata.pm19 (Apr 25, 2015)

*EOI for 3rd April 2015*



Jeeten#80 said:


> Congratulations and All The Best!!!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Jeetendra


Hi Jeetendra - Please can you message me your email id or mobile number ? I am in the same bracket as yours in the EOI date, need to discuss.

Sujata Patel


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

got my invitation on 24 April but my agent informed me on 25th April.. relieved somewhat now...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations and ALL THE BEST!!!


Regards,
Jeetendra



raman15091987 said:


> got my invitation on 24 April but my agent informed me on 25th April.. relieved somewhat now...


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

Thank you jeetendra and best of luck to you too....


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You send me a PM, I will reply with the details.

Regards,
Jeetendra



sujata.pm19 said:


> Hi Jeetendra - Please can you message me your email id or mobile number ? I am in the same bracket as yours in the EOI date, need to discuss.
> 
> Sujata Patel


----------



## 2aussieR (Aug 9, 2014)

UKSLAUS said:


> Yeap, that's what I asked her now, she's still adamant that I'll be getting it at the next round though.
> 
> Hopefully she's right, though my feeling is quite similar to yours that she's messed it up somehow. Apparently I cannot login as what she's got is a business account as an agent.!!!
> 
> I do not know what else to do now than to sit and wait?


Did you try asking them the EOI summary pdf or EOI points breakdown pdf?

Points breakdown pdf must have your date of effect through which you can confirm that the EOI has been submitted.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

TanuPatel said:


> Got the invite  - 2631 category !


Congrats!!


----------



## sujata.pm19 (Apr 25, 2015)

cant PM you, not sure why

my id is sujata.pm19 and it is A GMAIL ID


----------



## sujata.pm19 (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi Jeetendra - Can you please message me on my email ID, am unable to PM you

my email id is sujata.pm19 at gmail dot com


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I have mailed you...

Let me know your queries.

Regards,
Jeetendra



sujata.pm19 said:


> Hi Jeetendra - Can you please message me on my email ID, am unable to PM you
> 
> my email id is sujata.pm19 at gmail dot com


----------



## TanuPatel (Feb 1, 2015)

Thank you so much 


atmahesh said:


> Congrats!!


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

So when do you guys plan to lodge your application?

Regards,
Armanvp


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

We are already in page 37 in this new thread but we still don't see any update on the last invitation round on the skill select website.This is terrible.Why don't they just update the website ..What's they are waiting for ..


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

posted in the wrong thread


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Not really sure what this people are up to.

Hope they update it by EOD today.




Ajith said:


> We are already in page 37 in this new thread but we still don't see any update on the last invitation round on the skill select website.This is terrible.Why don't they just update the website ..What's they are waiting for ..


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Not really sure what this people are up to.
> 
> Hope they update it by EOD today.


My thoughts - Perhaps ANZAC day had a role to play in the delay.


----------



## Maezel (Apr 13, 2015)

Or maybe they are waiting for May to start. They are so slow


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Please share your views on 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ly-awaited-may-8th-2015-a-12.html#post7042810


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Finally THE results are out:-*


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

So THIS round left us with ONLY ...48 SEATS......

||| ALL THE BEST to ALL Involved |||


----------



## sujata.pm19 (Apr 25, 2015)

*ITA for NSW*

Hi All - I received ITA for NSW on 7th May 2014 under 190 category. I had applied for NSW SS on 28th April 2015.
Is there a whats app group for ITA"s received for NSW? Please let me know

ITA _ Received on 7th May 2015
261313 - Software Engineer


----------



## jamesjosephpt (Jun 29, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Starting this thread for individuals who are *Eagerly Awaiting EOI Invitation on April 24, 2015*.
> 
> ...



Hello, 
Me too waiting for the Invite.Please post if you recieve any info on increased fee rate for 189 category and if any changes in points required and skill list.

Visa - 189
Job Code- 2613
EOI Submitted on - 28-April-2015
Points-60


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Web-links of all information that you asked for:


*SOL AND CSOL Reference*


*Fees and charges for visas*


*Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)*




jamesjosephpt said:


> Hello,
> Me too waiting for the Invite.Please post if you recieve any info on increased fee rate for 189 category and if any changes in points required and skill list.
> 
> Visa - 189
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Those links are still pointing to old data. It seems the migration from immi.gov.au to border.gov.au is still underway, or has problems. The data (SOL lists, occupation ceilings, etc) for sure is older (from previous FY).

Also, we have a new thread for the new lists, changes, etc: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/792650-sol-2015-16-released.html


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

These links are current.


I'm able to see the NEW revised fees for 189/190 subclass.


May be there is some break in data here and there WHICH is normal after such a big move.






Jeeten#80 said:


> Web-links of all information that you asked for:
> 
> 
> *SOL AND CSOL Reference*
> ...





KeeDa said:


> Those links are still pointing to old data. It seems the migration from immi.gov.au to border.gov.au is still underway, or has problems. The data (SOL lists, occupation ceilings, etc) for sure is older (from previous FY).
> 
> Also, we have a new thread for the new lists, changes, etc: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/792650-sol-2015-16-released.html


----------



## jamesjosephpt (Jun 29, 2015)

*Hi Uday*

Have you recieved any invite today ?


----------



## mufc1999 (Jul 7, 2015)

If i done and submitted everything correctly, do you think they will ever refuse your EOI or it will be just a longer wait (say 6-12months). any idea?


----------



## jamesjosephpt (Jun 29, 2015)

*Invitation received*

Hi friends,
I received invitation for 189 on 3rd August invitation round. Though i had only 60 points, there was an incerement in my experience since February, the month i did my ACS evaluation. Now my experience is in 8 years slab and hence an incerement of 5 points. 
With a total of 65 points i received invitation.

All the best for every one..!!

Regards,
James


----------



## merlinanand2000 (Aug 8, 2015)

udaykapavarapu said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am also in.
> 
> ...


Hi uday 

I am also submitted my EOI on 11th April with 60 points for 189. also i am taking PTE academic . Can you please help me with your inputs on getting 10 points in PTE ?


----------



## har_sidhu (Aug 20, 2015)

*NSW state sponsorship*

Drea Friends,

I have submitted my EOI on 05/15/2015 for NSW nomination with 60 points (55 points + 5 points) and my skill is Network Engineer - 263111.

ACS: 5
English:10
Age: 25
Education:15

I reappeared for PTE and scored:

R: 87
W: 78
S: 85
L: 86

I want to know from experts, can i claim 20 points in English and update EOI or i need to reappear. Will they not consider my scores as 8 in each subject. 

This report is automatically sent to immigration team. Will it help in getting NSW invitation soon. 

Kindly advise.


----------



## yourzsajith (Mar 19, 2017)

I updated my EOI today 2nd April 22017 for 189 with 70 points. wanted to check and know your opinion on the likelihood of getting an invite? Any links where i can go and see my status of my eoi

1. Your occupation code # and Occupation Name -261313 - Software Engineer
2. Your EOI date of effect -2nd April 2017
3. Your total points -70


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

yourzsajith said:


> I updated my EOI today 2nd April 22017 for 189 with 70 points. wanted to check and know your opinion on the likelihood of getting an invite? Any links where i can go and see my status of my eoi
> 
> 1. Your occupation code # and Occupation Name -261313 - Software Engineer
> 2. Your EOI date of effect -2nd April 2017
> 3. Your total points -70


Hopefully you will get your invite on July 2017. I would suggest getting PCC and Medical ready by 30th June so you can lodge Visa the day of your invite and preload everything. This will help. Good luck !

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12199057-post3.html


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

yourzsajith said:


> I updated my EOI today 2nd April 22017 for 189 with 70 points. wanted to check and know your opinion on the likelihood of getting an invite? Any links where i can go and see my status of my eoi
> 
> 1. Your occupation code # and Occupation Name -261313 - Software Engineer
> 2. Your EOI date of effect -2nd April 2017
> 3. Your total points -70


This thread is 2 years old. You will probably find more relevant information if you post on a more recent thread.


----------

